# Convict Cichlid Breeding Fungus



## nick.citro (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a pair of Convicts who started breeding. I am assuming this was the first time since I have had them for about a year maybe 14-16 months. They have danced before (look at my pictures to see)
and I finally had eggs 3 days ago. Unfortunately they lost interest in being parents after about 2 days. Today (day three) I saw them both swimming around the tank and forgetting about the eggs. I saw some turning white so I moved them over an air stone to artificially get the water flowing but then they decided to eat them. I cleaned the tank out and set up some better breeding caves in hopes that the future breeding attemps with at least hatch. Any input on how to avoid such pesky parents or should I give them a few more tries before removing the eggs and raising them without the parents?


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have had the same problems. They take a bit of practice as parents. usually they turn white if they are not fertilized in my experience. They will then eat them and go throught the process again. So far my pair have gotten a bit better every time they try.. last try we had some hatch and were to the sinker stage then were gone. This time i have several hundred sinkers that are wiggling their tails like crazy. And no matter what you set up they will re arrange to their liking and lay where they will. So just be patient and you will have convicts out your ears in no time!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Once a pair decides to breed you are well on your way, now you just need to give them a while to get it all worked out.


----------

